
Tesla Short Shorts - dsr12
https://shop.tesla.com/product/tesla-short-shorts
======
rayhano
Love this - did anyone get a pair?

------
reddotX
lol

------
Ghjklov
I believe this is the sell signal, to short $TSLA stock tomorrow.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
S3XY is kind of funny. tesla should buy ford when they declare bankruptcy so
they can get the "E" back (Ford owns the trademark on E for cars, apparently).

Telsa is vastly overvalued, and I'm a long term tesla stock holder (bought it
when it was $50, sold and bought it a few times). They might get to this
valuation when they increase their sales by 10x. I most recently sold at $950.
Tesla is doing great and kicking butt, but the other companies will eventually
build great cars. Just like IBM was overtaken eventually.

~~~
rayhano
At $25bn market cap, would it be worth Tesla/Elon's time to just buy Ford -
get the E - and then sell Ford to Renault or another European manufacturer
looking to get scale through mergers?

